# dosing schedule



## crispo069 (Mar 13, 2007)

OK, I think I finally have all that I need for basic fert dosing. All I need now is a basic dosing schedule. Here is my setup:

72 gallon bow
rena xp3
eco complete substrate
130w of light (6700k)
no co2 injection (yet)
moderately planted

The tank has been setup now for about 2 months and I started dosing only Flourish and Excel. I just received my shipment of NPK and I'm not sure exactly when to dose what....I usually dose the Flourish immediately following a water change and I dose the Excel every other day (also starting from the day of the water change). Any advice???


----------



## crispo069 (Mar 13, 2007)

bump


----------



## SuRje1976 (Mar 3, 2006)

Couple questions before we can answer...

Are you willing to test your water frequently?

Are you willing to change your water weekly?


----------



## crispo069 (Mar 13, 2007)

I do a 30% weekly water change. And, yes, I am willing to test frequently....depending on how frequently we are talking here.


----------



## Edward (May 25, 2004)

crispo069 said:


> I just received my shipment of NPK and I'm not sure exactly when to dose what.... Any advice???


 Hi
What kind of NPK shipment have you received?


----------



## crispo069 (Mar 13, 2007)

seachem enhancer pack


----------



## Edward (May 25, 2004)

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/science-aquatic-fertilizing/40291-ei-question.html
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/seachem/

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/science-aquatic-fertilizing/40291-ei-question.html


----------



## crispo069 (Mar 13, 2007)

links are not functioning.


----------



## Edward (May 25, 2004)

Yes, there is some glitch with the system. Copy and paste these, don't click.

www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/science-aquatic-fertilizing/40291-ei-question.html

www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/seachem


----------



## crispo069 (Mar 13, 2007)

Thanks for that. The ferts that require multiple per week, should I dose on the same day or should I alternate and try to dose as few per day as possible.


----------



## crispo069 (Mar 13, 2007)

This is a bump and I'm reasking the last question:

Should/can I dose all the ferts listed on the same day? or should I stagger them and dose as few as possible on any given day.


----------



## SuRje1976 (Mar 3, 2006)

You can dose them all on the same day. When I was using those ferts, I was dosing them via syringe, and I mixed all 3 in the same syringe.


----------



## crispo069 (Mar 13, 2007)

Thanks....makes it easy for me to remember.


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

I have Seachem's dosing chart in Microsoft Excel format. I plugged in 61.2 gallons (72g x 85%).
http://www.seachem.com/support/PlantChart.pdf

Here's their recommended dosing:
Days 1 & 4 - 3.8ml of F. Nitrogen and 3.8ml of F. Phosphorus
Days 3 & 5 - 10.2ml of F. Potassium

If you have Microsoft Excel and you want this calculator; PM me your email address and I'll send it to you.


----------

